# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Về miền Tây lội mương bắt cá - Du lịch Miền Tây

## Mr.Taxi

*Ai cũng xuống mương bắt cá nên dù nước ngang đầu gối, những chú cá lóc, cá trê béo tròn cũng không thoát khỏi những bàn tay "say mồi", khiến tiếng cười vang khắp vườn.*


Công việc bận rộn nên sắp xếp được một ngày nghỉ đã là một kỳ công, song "ngồi đồng" hay lê la từ quán này sang quán khác suốt ngày cũng chán nên khi nghe cậu bạn rủ phượt về miền Tây, cụ thể là Bến Tre ăn kẹo dừa, be mương tát cá, tôi và vài cậu bạn gật đầu đi ngay.

Sau vài khúc quẹo, cả đoàn đã tiến ra cao tốc Trung Lương. Đường rộng, nhưng không chiếc nào phóng quá nhanh để thu vào tầm mắt những cánh đồng lúa xanh ngát, những ngôi nhà ẩn hiện dưới rặng dừa, hít thở hương lúa mới và không khí trong lành.
Tới Mỹ Tho, trước khi qua cầu văng dây thương hiệu Việt (cầu Rạch Miễu), việc đầu tiên của chúng tôi là tạt ngay vào quán ăn bên đường, thường thức tô hủ tíu Mỹ Tho thơm lừng, đậm đà. Sau đó mới từ tốn dong xe qua cầu, ngắm tỉnh Bến Tre như một dải khăn màu xanh cắt ngang sông, ngắm cù lao Thới Sơn dài và mỏng như một nàng siêu mẫu.

Sau một hồi thương lượng người lái tàu để thuê nguyên tour, chúng tôi gửi xe lại bãi, lên tàu thả dọc sông Tiền, ngắm cầu từ dưới sông, rẽ ngang, rẽ dọc từ cồn Long, sang Lân, đến Quy về Phụng. Cuối cùng dừng chân ở cù lao Thới Sơn, nơi người lái tàu có nụ cười đôn hậu mách nhỏ: “Mấy chú muốn be mương tát cá thì chỉ ở đó mới có".



Bé gái Bến Tre thoăn thoắt gói kẹo dừa.



Có đi đường đò mới biết... kẹt không thua đường bộ.
Nói be mương tát cá là nói sang, chứ thật ra cá do chủ nhà thả, khách đến chỉ việc thay đồ bà ba, cầm vợt, rồi nhảy ùm xuống mương mà bắt. Cá thả không lanh như cá tự nhiên mà nước trong mương cũng được rút cạn nên rất dễ bắt. Song đó là với những nhóm khách đi đông nhưng ngại dơ, ngại bùn không xắn tay bắt cá. Riêng nhóm chúng tôi, ai cũng háo hức vọc nước nên không cần hút bớt nước, cứ để ngang gối, rồi dàn hàng ngang mà tiến.

Người đông nhưng nước nhiều, cá có đường thoát nên đứa nào cũng có cảm giác cá đụng chân nhưng chỉ chụp ếch chứ không chụp trúng cá. Quần nhau một lúc, người không mệt nhưng cá bắt đầu thấm, từng con, từng con dần nằm gọn trong tay, khiến người bắt được thì hãnh diện, người chưa bắt được thì háo hức. Tiếng cười cứ thế vang xa trên vườn nhãn sắp vào mùa.

Thế nhưng nước lớn chỉ để tóm cá tai tượng, còn cá lóc và cá trê vốn là cá lặn sau dưới bùn nên dù người đông, mà nước nhiều vẫn phải "giơ tay xin viện trợ" máy bơm. Khi nước cạn, việc bắt cá cũng chẳng dễ dàng gì, cả bọn ngoài việc dùng tay quần nát đống bùn, còn phải dùng mẹo để tóm những chú cá lóc trơn tuột hay khéo léo để ngạnh cá trê không làm đứt tay. Mặt và cả người đầy sình nhưng nét mặt ai cũng vui cười rạng rỡ.



Dù nước khá nhiều nhưng với đội quân hùng hậu như thế, khó chú cá nào thoát được.



Niềm vui khi bắt được cá.



Dù mọi người đã bỏ cuộc trong chiến dịch "săn" cá trê, 2 chàng này vẫn quyết chinh phục đến cùng.
Sau quy trình bắt cá là chế biến và thường thức. Theo quy tắc củanơi đây, đầu bếp sẽ chế biến cá nhưng nếu khéo miệng, bạn có thể thương lượng việc mình tự xiên những cây dài từ đầu đến đuôi cá lóc, tự nướng, trở chúng trên bếp lửa nhóm bằng của nhãn, nghe mùi cá nướng thơm lừng.



Nếu khéo thương lượng, bạn sẽ có cơ hội tự tay nướng cá.





Thành quả.
Sau khi ăn xong, thả mình trên chiếc vòng trong chòi nhỏ, không gian miền quê yên tĩnh, tiếng gió xào xạc trên kẻ lá, tiếng gà xao xác, cả tiếng cá đớp mồi đưa chúng tôi vào một giấc ngủ dài không lo toan, không mộng mị.

Trên đường về, thấy xa xa bức tượng phật khổng lồ, cả bọn tấp vào mới phát hiện là chùa Vĩnh Tràng, một trong những ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất thành phố Mỹ Tho. Trước cổng, trong khuôn viên có hai bức tượng khổng lồ riêng trong nội điện có hơn 60 bức tượng. Nhưng ấn tượng nhất không phải là những bức tượng mà là cái màu vàng cùng thiết kế hoà trộn Angkor Wat, trong ánh nắng chiều, ngôi chùa đẹp như một cung điện của vị vua nào đó.



Tượng phật trong khuôn viên chùa.



Chùa đẹp như một cung điện hoàng gia nào đó.
*Hướng dẫn du lịch:*

_Từ TP.HCM - Bến Tre khoảng 80km, Nếu đi cao tốc Trung Lương thì chạy khoảng 1 tiếng.
Tàu tại đây thường không cho thuê theo giờ mà bán vé đi đến từng cồn, cù lao, mỗi vé 20.000 đồng/người. Bạn phải thương lượng để chuyển thành thuê theo tuyến với mức giá từ 200.000 - 400.000 đồng, tuỳ số người.
Một phần ăn tại cù lao Thới Sơn (bao gồm cả chi phí bắt cá) dao động từ 50.000 - 60.000 đồng/người._




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Alyaj

Lội mương bắt cá nghe tuyệt thật  :cuoi1:

----------

